# V8 "Service Campaign"



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

from BMW NA
--
BMW ANNOUNCES A SERVICE CAMPAIGN ON A LIMITED NUMBER OF BMW MODELS EQUIPPED WITH V8 OR V12 ENGINES 
07/14/2004 

Vehicles produced between May 12th and July 6th 2004 are affected 
Woodcliff Lake, NJ, July 14, 2004... Due to a temporary production fault at one of our suppliers, a limited number of BMW models with V8 or V12 engines may have received parts which may cause the vehicle to stop running without warning. Affected vehicles include 5, 6 and 7 Series cars as well as X5 SAVs equipped with V8 or V12 engines produced between May 12th and July 6th 2004. In the interest of the safety and security of our owners, we are calling all owners of affected vehicles and asking them to stop driving their vehicles immediately and offering alternate transportation.

The cause of the potential engine stalling is defective hardware in the engine control unit. Should a vehicle stall, the driver will lose power steering assistance and power braking assistance as well. The vehicle may still be steered and braked but it will require much more effort. 

In the United States approximately 2,000 vehicles with the affected control units have been delivered to customers. Every owner with an affected vehicle will receive a phone call from BMW of North America Customer Relations with instructions. 

Any BMW owner who suspects that they may have an affected vehicle should contact BMW of North America Customer Relations at (800) 831-1117.


----------



## Sahnemotor (May 2, 2004)

*4,000 BMWs to be recalled in Germany*

I have read in a German press release today, that among the same models, 4,000 cars (i.e. engines) are scheduled for a recall.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66225


----------

